# Some Yelp Advice



## thenextlevel (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi All.

So I am new here, and even a bit new to the online world, but not new to this industry. (twenty years)

I am blessed to say I am going into my 9th year of owning a very busy cafe, and actually didn't even know their were forums for people like us. Lol Really I am pretty new to this....it was one of my servers who told me to search out forums for "new business ideas" to keep the cafe fresh.

That said, I am grateful that so many people are so willing to take the time to help others....so I thought I would offer my most valuable piece of information which changed the course of my business.

Negative reviews online, I don't know about any of you, but for me (and others I know up here) they were so hard to deal with. One of my "internet savvy" servers was always trying to get me to respond, but I never knew what to say. Finally one posted on Yelp that was so awful I just asked her to do it all for me and I would pay her every month, that was almost two years ago and the best investment I ever made. EVER!

She logged into all these sites I am reviewed on and started responding to all of them, even the good ones! She thought it would show our customers that "we care", and "they matter." She could not have been more correct, and the last year of my business has been record breaking as far as sales go. She continually shows me how much my website dominates online, that almost everyone is looking for a place to eat by simply using these review sites or Google. 

I don't know how it all works, I just know that it does! When a bad review posts online now she is right there to say whatever needs to be said, and when there is a good one, my customers think it is me taking the time to say "thank you." If I had the time I would thank them, I am just to busy with my family and running the store.

Not sure of any companies who really offer this service, I only know my lady has promised to never leave me or help my competition up here. Lol If you are like me and don't have the time to manage your business online, I will be happy to pass your information on, I really hate to see her get so busy with her internet that she leaves us, but I do know she has taken a few other accounts up here, so it seems inevitable. 

Anyway, just wanted to share my experience with online reviews and whether to respond or not respond....it seems to be a question which plagues every restaurateur I know.

Hope this helps, and I will quietly go back to reading all this wonderful information now. Thanks to everyone for sharing so freely.

Darbi


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Great approach! To have somebody handle that possible headache is a smooth move. When I read the reviews, I usually want to jump through my computer screen and strangle the snot out of the author. Usually, when a dining experience is pleasant, there isn't much said. But, allow a water glass to fall under half-full and... let loose the dogs of restaurant warfare!

The usual argument for/against social media: the veil of anonymity combined with the empowerment meshes with having an audience makes for a very formidable and lethal combination. When a customer is, say, less than informed, the results can be disastrous. And if you try to comment back, you come off as defensive and unable to take critical input. It's a tough gig! Conversely, if the praise if glowing, somebody will, inevitably, remark that it must be a plant or owner's friend. Gah!

Way to go with having somebody filtering the sites for you!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

And then there are useless put downs which do not merit a response.

Whenever I read online reviews I go to the worst ones first and see if any of them are credible.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

So that's not really Darby posting the YELP replies, but someone using Darby's name and posing as Darby the owner? Hmmmm.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

> Whenever I read online reviews I go to the worst ones first and see if any of them are credible. @kuan


Exactly!


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

BrianShaw said:


> So that's not really Darby posting the YELP replies, but someone using Darby's name and posing as Darby the owner? Hmmmm.


That's quite common actually. The plethora of online review sites, as well as their very real impact on our businesses, has spawned an entire new industry classified as 'Reputation Management".

The OP's advice is spot on. In today's digital world. we MUST manage these reviews and take an active stance by responding to both the bad and also the good. Although we're blessed with generally favorable 4-5 star reviews, we have had an occasional 2 star that I've been able to covert to a higher rating, simply by responding to the poster. Sometimes it's better to do so privately. Never disagree with the person' opinion. I find it best to offer to make things up on a future visit and impress on them that you didn't get a chance to make things right for them as they kept their disatisfaction to themselves.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

There's good reason to embrace reputation management. But if word gets out that the responses are "less than honest" the reputation management efforts may be in vain. Having a representative who uses their own name is both reaponsive and honest. Many merchants do that rather than risk being perceived as a liar.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

BrianShaw said:


> There's good reason to embrace reputation management. But if word gets out that the responses are "less than honest" the reputation management efforts may be in vain. Having a representative who uses their own name is both reaponsive and honest. Many merchants do that rather than risk being perceived as a liar.


Fair point for sure, but I think the chance of the word getting out is slim at best, and a response from the "owner" carries far more weight than from some unknown representative.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

> Quote:





TheNextLevel said:


> ...
> 
> Negative reviews online, I don't know about any of you, but for me (and others I know up here) they were so hard to deal with. One of my "internet savvy" servers was always trying to get me to respond, but I never knew what to say. Finally one posted on Yelp that was so awful I just asked her to do it all for me and I would pay her every month, that was almost two years ago and the best investment I ever made. EVER!
> 
> ...


In response to a very odd-reading 3-star review that cropped up amongst a rich history of 4- and 5-star reviews:

*"Comment from Darbi. of ******** *
Business Owner 6/29/2014 Brock I am truly sorry for experience and even more sorry I didn't come out and speak with you… Brock I am truly sorry for experience and even more sorry I didn't come out and speak with you personally when this happened, I remember it well as your server updated me while I was cooking. Unfortunately she was under the impression that it was taken care of at the time of incident, and when I repeatedly asked if she was sure??? She was more than comfortable in believing it was handled while you were here, this will be a lesson for me to take into the future for sure. ..."

Was this Darbi or the "she" mentioned above. As a customer or a Yelper I'd feel betrayed to find out that Darbi is not who she portrays herself to be. If one is dishonest about who they say they are online one can always wonder what else they are dishonest about. This kind of situation puts reputation management at risk.

Honesty isn't something one should do only when there is a chance of being caught in a lie.

Yelpers read this forum too. 

Makes me wonder if "TheNextLevel" is really Darbi or the reputation manager who is looking for another client.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

BrianShaw said:


> Makes me wonder if "TheNextLevel" is really Darbi or the reputation manager who is looking for another client.


I must confess to having a similar thought.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

If you read the OP the poster mentions that they paid the server to reply to the comments, not pay some sort of independent company, so presumably this server knows the restaurant well enough to know how to reply to the negative post and its details.

As for nipping these posts in the bud by responding to the positive and negative I agree it's a fantastic tactic.  I used to be the CDC of Fable in Vancouver and if you check out their yelp page one of the owners personally replies to the comments, positive and negative with a nicely worded reply.  If the post is BS vitriol she will defend the establishment, but not in a hostile manner.  Usually manages to get a star bump due to that.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I don't think anything's wrong with having someone post on behalf of the owner right?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

kuan said:


> I don't think anything's wrong with having someone post on behalf of the owner right?


Not in my opinion. Does the President write his own speeches? If it were my establishment though I probably wouldn't have them respond as me but we.


----------



## thenextlevel (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, I really didn't expect to see so many responses, or that it would become controversial in anyway. By having someone I trust implicitly manage my reviews (on my behalf) was really for time-management reasons and she is better with words. Certainly not intended to deceive my customers at all, I read every single review and internalize it....and I have seen and read every response. My customers absolutely mean the world to me, but I am all over that store working any and all areas. Plus I have two young children and a husband at home that I don't see nearly as much as I would like to.

We probably are not the most traditional setup, my employees and I are close, I work with them daily and I can trust each one of them. This is a small town which receives a lot of visitors (and we get many locals as well), the pace we have to maintain is often ridiculous, so we really act more life a family helping each other through the day. We have many gatherings and functions outside the home, I am honestly so grateful for all of it.

So no, this isn't my "employee" writing this, but we laughed about it all day yesterday when I told her what I did. Her thought was the same as some of you, that it may cross their minds it is her writing this instead of me. (guess that's what I get for giving it all to her to manage, lol)

The truth is I wanted to help other restaurant owners know something that has helped my business tremendously, and if it also helped my good friend (and employee) get more work, that is a bonus. She deserves all her dreams to come true, and business people deserve to know how to handle these reviews which can and have determined a restaurants fate. That's all this was, and I hope that it is received that way.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

From Darbi's website (disclaimer from cheflayne: not Yelp as is being bandied about)


> The content in this site was written by a third party and done so to represent all of us here. We consider ourselves to be family here and as such, we thank all of our regular patrons and look forward to meeting out new ones.


Goodatcha!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

cheflayne said:


> Not in my opinion. Does the President write his own speeches? If it were my establishment though I probably wouldn't have them respond as me but we.


Exactly. People act on behalf of other all the time; it is nothing new. As Darbi said, few have the time to do everything for themselves.

"We" clearly denotes a clear corporate relationship and can never be misleading, whereas someone else saying "I'm (insert name here) and I ..." is misleading. The disclaimer is fine, and probably one step beyond what most people who use this technique do.

BTW, there are two companies in NYC that tends to get very bipolar reviews that have employed reputation managers (who use their own name and the corporate affiliation) that not only monitor Yelp but monitor various forums and act on behalf of their company. They have individual identities and are very effective in addressing both compliments and criticisms. What seems to make them most effective is that they are good writers, have level heads, know how to interact with their company to resolve issues, and have spotless reputations for honesty.

But the intent of the OP is clear... reputation management is important and posting merchant replies to Yelp can be a relationship-building activity. Good luck, folks.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

> But the intent of the OP is clear... reputation management is important and posting merchant replies to Yelp can be a relationship-building activity.


Absolutely agree! Reputation management is but one more hat for operators to wear. Social media lends a very public voice to the otherwise unheard. Managing that voice and interacting with it is a role that must be taken seriously. A lot of people turn to the feedback on OpenTable, Yelp!, Trip Advisor, etc.


----------



## westbigballin (Jun 3, 2014)

I hate Yelp, even though I use it a lot to give me a general idea of a restaurant.

Ever since I've started working at my current restaurant, I've seen us rise to #3 on Yelp's top 5 in the city (not anymore though =( ) and I check our yelp page every few days for new reviews. I read a review for Valentine's Day that really pissed me off because it could not be further from the truth (because I worked those days). Another low star review popped up this weekend too and knowing the guys who worked that day, I also think it's BS. Throw in the fact that the authors of both of those two reviewers only have one review, and you have a major reason why Yelp sucks.

I'm constantly restraining myself from private messaging the reviewers to call them out on their BS experiences, like saying her menu item X was terrible when it wasn't offered at the time that she ate at because we were on a limited menu that did not include menu item X due to a sporting event across the street.

/end rant


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a problem with yelp also, I had made some reviews of restaurants where I now live two years *Before* I moved here, I also made a review of one place after I moved here, all under an alias but with my correct city. All the reviews were worthy of what I posted, none very good. I did however point out what *was* good.

The owner of the last place I reviewed figured out who I was, pissed and moaned to yelp that I was one of his direct competitors and that I was badmouthing all the local competition, which was untrue. Yelp wiped clean all of my reviews, and changed the name on my account to my first name and first initial of my last name, and with a nearby city that I had a mailing address in before I moved here.

As far as my business reviews, they are all four star except for the one star some idiot gave me because I was closed when he came by.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I dunno about all of this...

Like the OP I'm in my 8th year of my current biz (chocolates & pastries) and I've had my experiences with Yelp

First and foremost, the one question I always ask myself when anyone approaches me at work is:"How do they make their money?"

Yelp is a business, and all businesses need to make money.  Yelp makes theirs with advertising.

Now, I don't know if every city has it's own "Yelp", if they are franchises, or if they are managed by one head office.

I do know that in my case--and this was back in 2009--that Yelp Vancouver would:

a)Delete any positive review submitted within 12 hrs that was not written by a "known Yelp reviewer". Logic for this was that this could be written by an employee, or shill.  Negative reviews stayed, however. I had several enthusiastic customers write good reviews abut my place only to have them taken down within 12 hrs.

b)Submissions were never reviewed by any editor or moderator.  Yelp bragged about some kind of a "logorythm" or program, but that fact is no human read the reviews before they were posted.

In my case, Yelp seemed to take an active interest in my business, constantly "love bombing" me with offers and suggestions on how to um..."better run my business".  And during this time a yelp-er had posted a whopping 4 page review on my place with the most negative views on everything about my business.  Except the food and the service.  The yelp-er never ate there, never bought anything, and only spent 10 minutes in my place.

After this Yelp kept on approaching me to advertise with them, and they still do to this very day.

I haven't looked at their site, or any other public review sites for well over 5 years now.  What I have done in the last 5 years is to steadily increase my wholesale accounts to the point now where I'm doing well over 80% of my gross income with wholesale.

So I dunno, maybe Yelp has changed it's polices, or maybe it's only Yelp Vancouver that has the policies I described.  I certainly hope they have changed.

But to the original poster I have a caveat for you:

If you feel Yelp has helped you grow your business, they will be in touch with you, and they will be wanting some kind of compensation for your success.  Are you prepared for this?


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

foodpump....Your description as to how Yelp works is pretty accurate. Yelp is a not a franchise. Unfortunately, Yelp and sites like it (TripAdvisor, Urban Spoon, Open Table and even Google) are a reality in this digital world. More and more people look to their phones and ipads to decide where to eat, so managing these review sites is a critical part of many of our businesses. The majority of us serve the fickle public and can't rely on wholesale business to keep us going, although why you think wholesalers are immune to on-line reviews is a mystery to me. When I am deciding on a big wholesale purchase or looking for a new vendor, first thing I do is hit the keyboard. If I find others who have had bad experiences , I move on to the next.

As to Yelp pitching advertising, I get that occasionally also, but I really don't think it factors in to what is posted about me on-line.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

CapeCodChef said:


> , Yelp and sites like it (TripAdvisor, Urban Spoon, Open Table and even Google) are a reality in this digital world. More and more people look to their phones and ipads to decide where to eat, so managing these review sites is a critical part of many of our businesses.


This is spot on, couldn't agree more. These type of sites are power players in today's game and to ignore their power is sheer folly for an owner that is looking to grow his business. I have first hand experience watching a very business marketing savvy owner using guests (while they are dining) to enable her to play these sites like a fiddle with the subsequent result having an exponential impact on the bottom line.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

I have said it before it's not the concept of Yelp that bugs me it's more the quality of review. With print reviewers (of any stripe, food, film, etc) you get a sense of their thought process and the concerns that drive their opinions. This is of more value than thumbs or down. Many times a critic will clearly dislike a restaurant, but knowing how they think will give me the idea that I might actually enjoy it.

When JR Butts32 says "service is lacking" it tells me nothing if I don't know what he values in service. 

I have had way more positive Yelp reviews than not. But even many of these drive me nuts with just how inaccurate they are. A glowing review full of errors, bizarre assumptions about ingredients and things the kitchen "clearly" does as much harm in long run as outright panning.

That said, I love the OP ' S media strategy of interacting with commenters of all opinions. That is really smart and sends the signal that you want in gage with all of guests, not just jump in for damage control. Very smart.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

To add a wrinkle... this article just broke on Restaurant News: Yelp suing a company over selling positive reviews.

To paraphrase


> Yelp is trying to defend its shaky honor by suing a company that sells fake positive reviews to restaurants.


Yes, @AllanMcPherson, I agree: "That said, I love the OP ' S media strategy of interacting with commenters of all opinions. That is really smart and sends the signal that you want in gage with all of guests, not just jump in for damage control. Very smart."

If you only respond to negative feedback, you look defensive at best, sloppy at worst. If you respond to only positive feedback, you come off as disconnected to issues.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting:  "Yelp claims Yelp Director undermines its integrity by allowing restaurants to post fake positive reviews and bury negative ones." indicts some restaurateurs as the villain.  Maybe it's not completely the fault of Yelp, which is characterized by this article as " largely unregulated, crawling with people full of malcontent with free rein to share their opinions", and the Yelp reviewers.

I have to admit that sometimes there are some real bozos posting stupid reviews, but sometimes highly critical comments that are posted really express their experience.


----------



## taylor frost (Feb 22, 2014)

BrianShaw said:


> So that's not really Darby posting the YELP replies, but someone using Darby's name and posing as Darby the owner? Hmmmm.


I could see your concern here but I also feel like even though I am not the owner of the business, as a manager, I can speak on his behalf and represent the business with the same values he would carry into a situation like this. I'm sure the OP has at least some similar amount of trust in the server mentioned.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Sure you can, but you can do that just as good calling yourself Taylor Frost, Manager, just as well and avoid any potential risk of being accused of deception by using the owners name. Trust between owner and employee representative isn't the issue. The NYC shops I mentioned earlier refer to their hired gun as "ambassador" and they are extremely effective a creating positive customer relationships even in very difficult conditions.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

> "Well, in this video from Eater, we see chefs squeamishly reading bad Yelp reviews of their restaurants. Although the reviews are pretty harsh, the chefs take them in stride and with a sense of humor."


Some Yelp levity


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

That video was cute. I liked the photo below so much I nicked it for my own sidewalk sign.





  








MaEXF.jpg




__
capecodchef


__
Feb 25, 2015


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

That's great; hilarious!


----------



## justacook415 (Aug 21, 2014)

Did we all see the episode of kitchen nightmares from AZ where chef Gordon walks out!? Never answer yelpers! Never! Good or bad!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

justacook415 said:


> Did we all see the episode of kitchen nightmares from AZ where chef Gordon walks out!? Never answer yelpers! Never! Good or bad!


R U talkin' about Amy's Bakery? If so, that had nothing to do with answering Yelpers... that had everything to do with a maniacal/hormonal owner/chef who probably couldn't control her vitriol even when speaking with her mother. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

"Michael Scelfo Publicly Lays the Smackdown on Entitled Alden & Harlow Non-Customers"... taking on yelp!

http://boston.eater.com/2015/2/28/8...he-smackdown-on-entitled-alden-harlow#4162106


----------



## humble chef (Mar 8, 2015)

Do not read the reviews ! Are the people happy in your establishment , do your guest have smiles ? If you answer yes to both then forget them . I had a bad review because a server didn't bring this guy ketchup for his steak fast enough ! That's right ketchup for a steak lol


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

humble chef said:


> Do not read the reviews ! Are the people happy in your establishment , do your guest have smiles ? If you answer yes to both then forget them . I had a bad review because a server didn't bring this guy ketchup for his steak fast enough ! That's right ketchup for a steak lol


I can't agree with the " put your head in the sand" approach and hope all those bad reviews go away. Even if all you see in the dining room is smiling faces everyday, as many here have discussed, Yelpers are the worst reviewers around, and as such, need to be managed, which is the OP's point. And a valid one at that. Far too many look to Yelp to decide where to eat these days to ignore the opportunity to manage reviews, both good and bad.


----------



## humble chef (Mar 8, 2015)

We h


CapeCodChef said:


> I can't agree with the " put your head in the sand" approach and hope all those bad reviews go away. Even if all you see in the dining room is smiling faces everyday, as many here have discussed, Yelpers are the worst reviewers around, and as such, need to be managed, which is the OP's point. And a valid one at that. Far too many look to Yelp to decide where to eat these days to ignore the opportunity to manage reviews, both good and bad.


 we have difference of opinion and that's ok good day


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't agree that yelpers are bad reviewers per se. Some are and some genuinely have feedback that may be uncomfortable to read. Learn and adapt or lose customers. Worst response as a restaurateur would be defensive and insulting, no matter how offensive and insulting som yelp reviews may be. If I sat with a hot steak waiting for some catchup while the meat is getting cold I'd be miffed too. So what if catchup on steak is disgusting; their money is green and you want it, right?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Humble Chef, if you read my post on this thread, you'll see I share the same opinion.

It's not that I have a "head in the sand" opinion and hope it will all go away, it's that I just don't give a flying f*ck, and I'd really love to strangle the yelper who wants my advertising dollar---not the yelper who writes a pathetic review, but the one who's trying to make a buck off of my back by using dip-wads like the pathetic yelper reviewers. It really stinks, and the stench smells a lot like blackmail.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Seems like yr talking about the scumbag reputation management consultants or yelp "corporate" than the yelp reviewers


----------



## humble chef (Mar 8, 2015)

foodpump said:


> Humble Chef, if you read my post on this thread, you'll see I share the same opinion.
> 
> It's not that I have a "head in the sand" opinion and hope it will all go away, it's that I just don't give a flying f*ck, and I'd really love to strangle the yelper who wants my advertising dollar---not the yelper who writes a pathetic review, but the one who's trying to make a buck off of my back by using dip-wads like the pathetic yelper reviewers. It really stinks, and the stench smells a lot like blackmail.


 I love this guy


----------



## humble chef (Mar 8, 2015)

Six of 8 bad reviews come from people that work or are related to the restaurant next door! He blames us for his losing guest ! What a ass hat . Instead of blaming us fix your garbage food


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

That clearly is a problem and in violation of both the yelp TOS and the spirit of yelp. Blame the abusers who really deserve to be yanked by their collars until the become decent human beings.


----------



## humble chef (Mar 8, 2015)

humble chef said:


> Six of 8 bad reviews come from people that work or are related to the restaurant next door! He blames us for his losing guest ! What a ass hat . Instead of blaming us fix your garbage food





BrianShaw said:


> That clearly is a problem and in violation of both the yelp TOS and the spirit of yelp. Blame the abusers who really deserve to be yanked by their collars until the become decent human beings.


 Agreed , my boss says and I agree that as long as they blame us for there down fall they will always follow, let us lead and concentrate on what we do and not get concerned over petty people ! People don't realize that restaurants located together help each other more then hurt . There are 8 places in a two block area were I'm working at and every one is thriving except them .


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

BrianShaw said:


> I don't agree that yelpers are bad reviewers per se. Some are and some genuinely have feedback that may be uncomfortable to read. Learn and adapt or lose customers. Worst response as a restaurateur would be defensive and insulting, no matter how offensive and insulting som yelp reviews may be. If I sat with a hot steak waiting for some catchup while the meat is getting cold I'd be miffed too. So what if catchup on steak is disgusting; their money is green and you want it, right?


Agreed. I didn't mean to paint all people with such a broad brush. We have mostly favorable Yelp reviews and even those that are critical are sometimes justified as we made this or that error in their meal along the way. It's those that give one star because their potato was cold that irk me, especially when they go on as to how the great the service was, and the steak was perfect, etc. Deduct 4 stars for the potato, really? We've been able to convert a couple of those unreasonable critics, however, with a positive acknowledgement, and to me at least, it's worth the effort to police them and engage in a positive manner to help keep my rating level high. I can't tell you how many new customers come in and mention how they saw the reviews on Yelp and that brought them here.


----------



## humble chef (Mar 8, 2015)

BrianShaw said:


> I don't agree that yelpers are bad reviewers per se. Some are and some genuinely have feedback that may be uncomfortable to read. Learn and adapt or lose customers. Worst response as a restaurateur would be defensive and insulting, no matter how offensive and insulting som yelp reviews may be. If I sat with a hot steak waiting for some catchup while the meat is getting cold I'd be miffed too. So what if catchup on steak is disgusting; their money is green and you want it, right?


People that put ketchup on a steak or a hot dog should be shot !


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

So...ketchup on beef is okay, so long as it's ground beef.

But it's not okay on steak. How about on ground steak?

And ketchup is NOT okay on a hot dog, but is it okay on french fries

served WITH the hot dog?

Just trying to keep it all straight. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Hot dogs are beautiful, pristine, products. Like late August tomatoes, sea urchins, and line harpoon caught day boat fish. Any adulteration of their natural beauty is a crime against nature.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

AllanMcPherson said:


> Hot dogs are beautiful, pristine, products. Like late August tomatoes, sea urchins, and line harpoon caught day boat fish. Any adulteration of their natural beauty is a crime against nature.


Well, I DO likes me some snappy skins!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

AllanMcPherson said:


> Hot dogs are beautiful, pristine, products. Like late August tomatoes, sea urchins, and line harpoon caught day boat fish. Any adulteration of their natural beauty is a crime against nature.


Ummmm..... Growing up in S'toon, Sask. I had opportunity as a cubscout to visit the local hot dog/snausage plant. The sight of those two guys in white hipwaders wielding s/s shovels is a memory I'm stilling trying to shake 40 years later.....


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Foodpump, they were true artisans. Imagen their shame to have something as horrific as ketchup sullying their passion.


----------

